# Low Tech 120 gal/450 L River *lotsa attached pics*



## dndafk (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## dndafk (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

hmmm Is that the camera giving it that yellow or are those the tannins? If they're tannins some Purigen in your filter would do miracles!!!


----------



## dndafk (Oct 13, 2008)

I've used carbon, but in about a month, it would stop working and leach out the tannins, so I'd have to replace it. Purigen looks pretty awesome, especially the regeneration part, but there's nowhere to get any Seachem products here >.<. So I'll just change the water regularly till it clears up ;D


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IME running big pieces of driftwood through the dishwasher with no chemicals can also help pull out tannins.

With those massive hunks you've got, I imagine it's gonna be a longgggg time before they're done throwwing off tannins LOL

It's a nice tank!


----------



## dndafk (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah I went through the normal procedure, scrubbed it under running water, put it in a bucket of hot water for a few hours, and rinsed again and put it in. The huge chunk with the java fern is the only one leaching tannins though, I've had the other ones for over 2 years.

Also got 7 congos yesterday, 4 males 3 females, the only ones left at the store (45 kc-around $2 per fish). About 2", they like to hang out at the back of the tank behind the Java Fern, so you can't see them much right now, but when they come out to the front, they look amazing. Moving the black neons out is a pain they're too fast, I always end up catching the angels -.- 

Congo Tetras:


































Males:


























Females:


----------

